# What's the best tire shine / tire slick?



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I love the look of Meguiars Endurance tire shine (currently don't use it) I use auto Smart Hi shine, but what's the best for longevity and cost? Hi shine is about £20 for 5 litre and I use it for all plastics, meguiars is £11 for 500ml (probably don't need to use as much though?!)

See my dilemma? Hard to explain.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

I use the meguiars endurance. Smells nice,lasts ok too I suppose. Best I've used so far was a sample of the blue Dr Beasleys tire stuff, that really lasted.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

You'll do well to beat Autosmart when it comes to cost and value.
If it works for you then stick with it.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Espuma rd50


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I'd like a one for all really but don't mind having two different options


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi silver,

Try a water based one like 3m or Blackfire, don't last as long but easier to remove each wash to leave a clean surface to reapply to.

I quite like Endurance but can leave a lot of residue which is time consuming to clean (smells good though) . .


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Megs is very messy, too glossy and has **** durability 

Zaino z16 has been my fave for a while now


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Gtechniq T1 for me currently. Going to try Gyeon Tire next.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Hi shine has been on my van a week (its off road until the 1st, not taxing and insuring two vehicles)


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Poorboy's liquid Bold N Bright is pretty good, and leaves a nice sheen if buffed lightly after an hour or so. A bit more glossy than e.g. Swissvax Pneu.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I've used the megs and also AS smart shine and prefer the Autosmart product to be fair. The megs is good but is messy. The AS just works and you'll never beat their value.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Coconut sheen from Barton chemicals. 5 litre tub n still going strong 2 years later


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

Tyre


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I have had Enderance and didn't rate it at all. Also tried Gechniq T1, Gtechniq T2 and Gyeon Tire all nice matt finishes but with two coats can give a more of gloss/wet finish Gtechniq T2 duraility not as good as Gtechniq T1 but my favourite is Gyeon Tire.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

just ordered power maxed tyre dressing will post back my feelings


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Highstyle for both Trim and tyres - apply to the tyres with a paint brush, allow to dry, apply a second coat - job done. Much better than Megs which I have stopped using since buying Highstyle.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Chemical Guys G6 Hyper Coat


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Does the AS Highstyle sling off after a few miles or does it stick like the Meguiars?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Doesn't sling once dry - ok after about 30 mins.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I must be one of the few that hasn't been that impressed with high style. I guess I've just used other things I prefer. I bought it based on repuation but it will do for my cheaper valeting. 

I like meguiars endurance and don't find it messy at all. I apply with a foam applicator.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

My preferred choice is G-Techniq T1 but if you want a budget alternative Autosmart Highstyle gets my vote.

Both are a million times better than Endurance imo:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've got T1 too and it's ok but I wouldn't say it's loads better than endurance. It isn't a glossy which some people prefer but for less gloss with endurance I just buff it off slightly.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq T1 or Gyeon Tire for durability. For spring / summer I like Juicy Details Iced Apple. I love the finish this gives. Adam's Tire Shine gives a very similar look to Iced Apple.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Hi style is good for tires but not so good on interior. Needs a few applications imo


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

I like carpro PERL neat and autofinesse satin and autobrite direct berryblast. Everyone has different effect in my eyes, all of them great and economic


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> I must be one of the few that hasn't been that impressed with high style. I guess I've just used other things I prefer. I bought it based on repuation but it will do for my cheaper valeting.
> 
> I like meguiars endurance and don't find it messy at all. I apply with a foam applicator.


I quite like my Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel as well, lasts well between my weekly washes and goes on okay with a cheap foam applicator.

I do prefer tyre shines that I can apply with a paintbrush though as I find they cover the textured surface of the sidewall better between any lettering etc. I'll have to give Autosmarts Highstyle a try


----------



## klitoni (Feb 2, 2011)

I got the SONAX Tire Gloss Gel today


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use AutoGlym Bumper and Trim Gel for pretty much everything that is black, including tyres. Have doen for a few years now.

I cut a cheap yellow jumbo sponge into 4 quarters and use one to wipe a thin amount of the gel around the tyres and then bin it. Seems to give a good result and lasts a few weeks too. 

The other product which seems to work well on tyres is a spray bottle of Scholl Concept Blu Tire & Vinyl, which I bought on impulse from Shinerama about a year back. Its surprisingly durable against the weather on tyres and trim.


----------



## klitoni (Feb 2, 2011)

I use sonax one.It makes them look shiny and wet.
Im happy with that


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

for the tyres I mainly Use Armourall Tyre Foam, gets them nice and shiny and doesn't seem to flick off. I have used Megs and like it for use, but seems to go matt after a while before needing another coat


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

for me it has to be KKD tyresol or Juicy Details iced apple, also get good results from gyeon tire, garnet car care original look, megs endurance and imperial wax matte (which is no longer made)


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

31 posts and only 2 or 3 agree!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Adams tire Shine


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Vote for Gyeon Tire


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve tried a few but got best results from Highstyle.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

megs endurance has the best shiny gloss but is a pain in the ass because it "slings" all down the side of the car & also has no durability.

I currently use AF Tyre Gloss & that seems good to me.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gtechniq T1 is my favourite nice and shiney and seems to be very durable in wet weather.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve tried a few but got best results from Highstyle.


Same here, Trim Wizard is as good and a bit more glossy.


----------

